# what a great site



## thedelboy (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi all I just want to thank Ships Nostalgia for helping me find my Father after 40 years,I posted some time back asking if anyone knew of the whereabouts of Derek Wilcockson,I got a reply from a gentleman called Lennox who supplied an address;and Bingo after 20 odd years of active searching I had the right address.
I have now met my Father my Grandmother and numerous other members of my family that I did not even know existed.I am going to my Grandmothers 90th birthday this friday!!! So a big thankyou Ships Nostalgia


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Congratulations thedelboy on finding your relations. Is there *anything* we can't do on this site?(Thumb)


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Tmac1720 said:


> Congratulations thedelboy on finding your relations. Is there *anything* we can't do on this site?(Thumb)




Well , for a start, we can't buy a 6 legged elephant on SN.

JC


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*Great News*

What a wonderful story thedelboy! I am sure that all of the members will be delighted for you.

Fred(Thumb)


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

Absolutely brilliant!!

Regards,

Steve.
(Thumb)
(Applause)


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

Glad you got there in the end, you will have a lot of catching up to do, sorry I was unable to help.
David


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Yep must have been a joy to get that address from Lennox,we owe him a few (Pint),glad all went the way you wished,send your Granny our best wishes and happy birthday greetings,and lots more to come, as there will be a lot of talkings of catching up things.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

TheDelboy

Congratulations on finding your family! A great result

Buy granny a large G&T and send the tab to Tmac1720!

(PS: John Cassels - you are getting SN mixed up with eBay - if you want six-legged elephants they are in the same category as hen's teeth and rocking horse ****). 

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

Great News 

Ps Brian Rocking Horse SXXXXX is under H for horse not R for Rocking on Ebay

Paul


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Brilliant*

thedelboy,

Marvellous news indeed, you must be somewhat "shell-shocked!" 
I am really delighted that SN was able to help and well done to all concerned. (Applause)


----------



## kottemann (Feb 3, 2007)

Great news mate I love to hear success stories like this best of luck to you and your new found family for the future


----------



## thunderd (Apr 18, 2005)

The DelBoy, what a wonderful experience and I can imagine the joy it must bring you, this is what SN is all about, helping each other.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Very happy for you Delboy. enjoy your reunion with your family. what a great site we have here eh!


----------



## thedelboy (Jan 16, 2007)

hi guys sorry I have taken so long to get back to you,but have been catching up;I have my Grandmother and my Father at my home for the rest of this week and my Father has asked me to thank all of you guys.yet again a brilliant site!!he has also asked if anyone remembers him from the 7th of may 1957 intake at "HMSGanges"?? any way thanks again


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Absolutely stunning.
I'm so happy that the reunion went as it did.
Best to all.

Regards 
Bruce C


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

thedelboy said:


> hi guys sorry I have taken so long to get back to you,but have been catching up;I have my Grandmother and my Father at my home for the rest of this week and my Father has asked me to thank all of you guys.yet again a brilliant site!!he has also asked if anyone remembers him from the 7th of may 1957 intake at "HMSGanges"?? any way thanks again


Hi thedelboy

I am sure your Father will already be aware of this but there is a very active HMS Ganges Association that has many TROGS in its ranks - they have an excellent website.

Peter4447(Thumb)


----------



## thedelboy (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi all Long time posting but been very busy of late,I spend a lot of time with my father and "Other family"now I am going to Gosport quays on the 18th september to meet a friend of my fathers "Shep Wooley" at the "Old House at home" so I will probably hear what a toe rag he was !! any way I am really happy with all the help from "Ships Nostalgia" thankyou again. (I have recommended your site to others who have "mislaid their parents lol)


----------

